# Now Ive seen everything...



## SeanJS (Nov 18, 2008)

Big Lots is selling red mangroves in glass vases now. Im assuming they will suffer the same fate as the Phalaenopsis that sat there for 6 months and didnt sell. Anyone up for starting People for the Ethical Treatment of Mangroves?

Sean


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

wish I could find a red mangrove in a vase, then I would buy one to release in my brackish tank.


----------

